
TES Data Sharing Platform - tesaaron
Hi all,<p>We are soft launching our data sharing platform to the world and would appreciate feedback on the concept and the UI. Here&#x27;s a quick video to explain what it&#x27;s about https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=DoeIlnuFEz4. Test it out at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;demo.tesdata.io&#x2F;signup.<p>Thanks so much!
======
Phithagoras
If it meets the guidelines, this could make a good Show HN.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

